# Elddis Autostratus SE EK 1998 12v 2 pin socket problems



## mirageman (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi

I have a Avtex 12v television which I am trying to run from the 12v 2 pin socket in the Autostratus. I purchased a 2 pin to cigarette lighter adapter and tried running the TV with its 12v cigarette lighter cable plugged into the adapter, but without success. The same cable works fine if i plug it directly in to the cigarette lighter socket though. I then checked the output from the 2 pin socket with a multi meter and this registered over 12v, so no problem there. I then checked the voltage output from the insider of the cigarette adapter when plugged into the 2 pin socket, and again it was registering over 12v. The only explanation I could think of for current not getting from the adapter to the cable was that the nipple at the end of the business end of the cable which goes into the adapter wasn't connecting to the adapter so I folded a bit of tin foil and stuffed it in to the adapter. This was a mistake, as I caused a short circuit and blew the 10A fuse in the Zig fuse box mounted above the seats. So I replaced the 10 A fuse which I blew, but now I'm not registering any current to the 2 pin socket!

Can anyone tell me why this is? Have I tripped a circuit breaker which needs resetting? The Elddis manual mentions an MCB box but neglects to say where it is located in the van, and for the life of me I cannot find it!

Also can anyone also shed light on why I'm not able to power my TV from the 2 pin socket. My adapter is like this one: http://www.towsure.com/product/AdaptIt_1_12V_Adaptor_2_Pin_Socket_to_Cigar_Lighter

I was able to power a 12v air pump from it no problem.... To run my TV off 12v I currently have to chain several cigaratte lighter adapters together from the lighter socket in the dashboard to the back of the van which is hardly an elegant solution.

Thanks in advance!

Murray


----------

